# Confirmation Critque 2 year old Lombok Horse



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

Another photo it won't let me upload more than one....


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

*Last one*

Sorry last photo I have


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I've never heard of the Lombok horse but I love the action shot- his movement seems so animated, I'll bet he's a fun horse to work with! Thanks for the education!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing~ :>


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Indonesian_horse_breeds

They are purpose bred for hundreds of years to pull carts and work on farms. More recently it has become more popular to breed the larger ones for light riding work. Many crossed with the Java ponies are 10 to 13 hands high and are incredibly strong and sturdy but built like small horses not chunky like ponies. Zephyr was quite expensive in Indonesian standards because he is a big horse comparatively speaking and because he has good movement and is very sound. 
Your average pony/horse here purpose bred for work is around 4 million to 8 million rupiah ($300 to $600 usd) Zephyr was 19 million rupiah (about $1400 usd) remember the average local here earns about $3000 usd per year so even the less expensive horses are a very big investment for them. He was purpose bred in Lombok to be sold as a riding horse and 4 locals grouped in to buy him...my friend I then purchased him from them as he was likely going to be a cart horse and we felt he was too good of quality for that. He does live in a sorta proper stable and get decent food compared to many of the horses here. I am interested to see what others think of him. I am from the states so am used to QH, Arabs, Appaloosa, TB etc so this is a whole new world for me. WE do have one TB here on the island who is in his teens and a couple of bigger horses with likely arab influence, plus one that looks very QH. 
They all live at a stable that offers horseback riding on the beach for customers although Zephyr and a few others are privately owned...


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Very interesting post. I think (considering where you live) that you need a FT horse trainer and that should be me (I mean really?? LIVE near Bali?? on an island where there are no cars? ). 

I look at this very useful looking horse and my only comment in regard to conformation is he is tied in at the knee. I LOVE his hind end and his hind leg. Very correct! 

Nice horse.


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes we are 2 hours from Bali by boat on Gili Trawangan . Love it here although you have to make do with what you have as it is impossible to get anything here. Thanks for the critique


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nice horse . almost looks like a Welsh pony


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, thanks for posting your horse and telling about the horses on Bali.


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

Funny the comment about being tied in at the knee. I started looking at the horses and ponies on the island and it appears the majority are the same. I just find it interesting. Also lots of the smaller ponies have horrible leg structure but are still sound.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think he's a good looking fella'. I'd love to have him in my barn (gelded though).

I am curious about the living conditions for horses where you live. Are they generally well cared for and well fed? If they are not, I find that interesting as you mentioned the yearly salary vs purchase price of a horse would indicate that it is in the best interests of the owner to protect and look after their investment to ensure long term use.


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

The cidomo (working Horsecart) horses generally live either tied to a tree or in 3m x 3m stalls. They usually pull a cart 8 to 12 hours a day 5 or 6 days a week. Much of this time may be spent standing waiting so actual working time is 4 to 6 hours. They are fed cut dried grass (not really true hay) rice bran mixed with water and given fresh water 3 or 4 times daily. They get shod every 6 weeks or so and usually dewormed and checked by a vet once or twice a year. Their owners do care for them they are always bathing them, brushing them, braiding their hair and decorating them. There are probably 50 or 60 working cart horses on this island. All are stallions. There are two riding "stables" on the island and those horses might have 4m x 4m stalks and they get fed better quality hay, rice bran and imported grain. Most of these horses get dewormed 4 to 6 times a year and seen by a vet 4 times a year. These are generally riding horses so are mares or geldings. There are about 15 to 20 "riding" horses here. 
We don't have any pastures, turn out pens, dry lots or round pens. If a horse isn't in a stall he is tied to a palm tree. 
The owners of the cart horses might have 8 to 10 mares on the island but most horses are bred on lombok (much much bigger island) 
Zephyr is one of the best looking horses on the island and being such a small community it is interesting as the ownership of a good horse elevates your standing with the locals (not my intention at all I saw him pulling a cart and wanted to buy him immediately) we do have one big older thoroughbred and a couple of quarter horses the rest are lombok horses, bali ponies or Java ponies. Each has slightly different structure and many have notched ears or brands to signify ownership. 
I will try to find some photos of the cart horses as it is quite interesting compared to the states. 
Currently each morning I pay a local to bring Zephyr from Stud ( the riding stable) to my work (dive resort called lutwala) he rides Zephyr here (maybe 1/2 km) and I put him in the gardens to graze during the day. Then each evening I ride Zephyr back to Stud to go to bed for the night. The cultural differences are insteresting. Attached is a photo of me riding Zephyr tonight taken by one of my staff (yes we have staff lol) for now when I ride anywhere of property I have staff on a bicycle follow in case of an accident as he is still very green.


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

Some random photos (not taken by me) of typical cidomo (Horsecart) horses (actually they qualify as ponies) around the island. Gives a good representation of the variety of horses, their small but sturdy size, what the cidomos look like, and the elaborate Brussels and harnesses


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

Bridles not Brussels wtf


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for all this. Yes the horse would be considered tied in, but I find it interesting that all the cart horses have it. What would be considered a fault in one type of horse, may be compensated in other areas by a different type of horse. These little cart horses are very nice, and I love the beautiful harness.


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

It is interesting many of the cart horses have horrible legs and movement but are sound under heavy work for years. They all seem like happy little horses however 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

What bit do you have on him?


----------



## Tori Taylor (Oct 9, 2015)

Loose ring single jointed snaffle with rollers


----------

